# rotel ra-930AX con problema intermitente



## chaika (Feb 10, 2011)

Saludos, compañeros. Mi problema es el siguiente:
hace tiempo fundí el trasformador de mi RA-930AX por hacerlo funcionar a toda potencia durante algunas horas. Consegui un recambio original y lo cambie, pero desde entonces y de forma intermitente el sonido se atenua muchisimo en un canal, mientras que en el otro se mantiene en niveles correctos. En ocasiones pasa lo mismo en ambos canales y en otras puedo disfrutarlo durante 2 horas seguidas sin este problema.
Es evidente que estropee algo mas que el trasformador, aunque en algunos foros ingleses he leido que han arreglado esto limpiando los potenciometros, aunque por lo poco que se de electronica me inclino a pensar en los condensadores.
Podeis darme alguna pista??
Tengo el manual tecnico del equipo, quereis algun dato concreto ??
Lo uso con unos altavoces infinity (no recuerdo el modelo, pero el altavoz de bajos es de 12,5 cm de diametro y suenan bastante bien, acabo de cambiarles el foam de amortiguacion)
Gracias por escuchar


----------



## jhoni1234 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hace cuanto tenes el equipo? Probablemente tengas problemas con la parte de protección de ese canal. O problemas de temperatura.

Empezá por ahi...

Juan.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

chaika dijo:


> Saludos, compañeros. Mi problema es el siguiente:
> hace tiempo fundí el trasformador de mi RA-930AX por hacerlo funcionar a toda potencia durante algunas horas. Consegui un recambio original y lo cambie, pero desde entonces y de forma intermitente el sonido se atenua muchisimo en un canal, mientras que en el otro se mantiene en niveles correctos. En ocasiones pasa lo mismo en ambos canales y en otras puedo disfrutarlo durante 2 horas seguidas sin este problema.
> Es evidente que estropee algo mas que el trasformador, *aunque en algunos foros ingleses he leido que han arreglado esto limpiando los potenciometros*, aunque por lo poco que se de electronica me inclino a pensar en los condensadores.
> Podeis darme alguna pista??
> ...




Y porque no empezar por ahi, limpia los potes o cambialos.


----------



## chaika (Feb 13, 2011)

La verdad es que lo he limpiado 2 veces, he utilizado un limpiacontactos de residuo cero y aunque en los primeros minutos parecia que todo se habia arreglado, el problema volvia a aparecer. De todas formas no cuesta mucho probar a cambiarlo. Es un potenciometro (supongo que exponencial) de 50K.
Aparte de eso haré mediciones de voltaje a diferentes partes del circuito, a ver si encuentro algun cambio mientras se produce el problema.
Ya os ire contando.
Gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 13, 2011)

chaika dijo:


> La verdad es que lo he limpiado 2 veces, he utilizado un limpiacontactos de residuo cero y aunque en los primeros minutos parecia que todo se habia arreglado, el problema volvia a aparecer. De todas formas no cuesta mucho probar a cambiarlo. Es un potenciometro (*supongo que exponencia*l) de 50K.
> Aparte de eso haré mediciones de voltaje a diferentes partes del circuito, a ver si encuentro algun cambio mientras se produce el problema.
> Ya os ire contando.
> Gracias




Perdon pero no entendi lo de exponencial con referencia al pote.


----------



## chaika (Feb 14, 2011)

Lo he aprendido aqui, aparte de leido en el foro de gran señal.

http://www.pisotones.com/Potes/Potes.htm
Saludos

comprobado el ajuste de BIAS.................correcto

Tension en los condensadores de la fuente de alimentacion

C1      38 v      cuando se descarga baja a un nivel de 2 v. en 3 segundos, despues sigue bajando hasta quedar en 1,43 v

C2      37,9 v igual ritmo de descarga pero baja hasta 0,38 v.

Puede significar que C2 este estropeado y deba cambiarlo?

Son condensadores Rubycon
Gracias


----------



## chaika (Feb 16, 2011)

Estoy haciendo mediciones de voltaje en los terminales de los transistores de la etapa de potencia, por ahora los que he medido parecen correctos en base al esquema tecnico de rotel. Voy comprobando los mismos transistores en los dos canales para comparar. Por lecturas en el foro de DIY, puede ser tambien que alguna resistencia halla perdido valor y afecte a la señal de salida de algun transistor. Seguire informando y si se os ocurre algo, comentarlo, por favor.
Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 16, 2011)

Podrias subir el diagrama? asi lo vemos todos?


----------



## chaika (Feb 16, 2011)

envio el manual tecnico, si supone algun problema de derechos espero que los moderadores lo corrijan. 
Un problema es que el esquema considera que la tension de entrada son 120 v., mientras que aqui en España la tension de red es de 220 V. Asi que no puedo basarme en los valores del esquema.
Los voltajes existentes en  c901 y C902 son 17,39 y 17,49 v.
Continuare con las mediciones
Gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok, pero el diagrama del ampli es asi como esta en el pdf?

Solamente el transformador se cambio?

Como estan las soldaduras?


----------



## ragaman (Feb 17, 2011)

bueno mirando ese esquematico que posteaste, te recomiendo hacer varias cosas:

1. revisa los voltajes de alimentacion principales que sean simetricos es decir, por un lado haya 30v y por el otro -30v, por ejemplo.

2. revisa que los voltajes de los reguladores que son los que alimentan a los ne5532 esten bien, generalmente son +15 y -15 voltios.

3. revisa las conexiones de los fusibles de salida, limpia bien los contactos cambia los fusibles si los vez sulfatados al igual que los porta fusibles.

4. Revisa las soldaduras del equipo, si hubo un corto muchas veces las solduras sufren y se inflan.

5. si este amplificador es viejito deberia reemplazar los condensadores principales recuerdan que estos tienen una vida util, y si los pones nuevos no pierdes nada, solo mejoras tu maquina (es como cambiarle el aceite al motor)  te lo va a agradecer.

PD: se me hace raro que tu transformador se haya dañado por simplemente por exegirle potencia de salida, los transformadores siempre se implementan pensando en que estos puedan aportar la potencia de salida necesaria para el amplificador sin sobre exigirse siempre y cuando el usuario este *Utilizando la carga de trabajo para la cual fue diseñado el amplificador* este es el punto donde muchos pecan y hay es cuando la mayoria de las personas dañan su amplificador, en el manual siempre dice la potencia de salida y la carga que se debe usar generalmente la carga minima es 4Ω, pero si se ponen a poner mas parlantes de lo que son, créeme que los transistores de salida van a sufrir al igual que el transformador y haciendo una autopsia imaginativa de como murió tu transformador primero antes de quemarse debió recalentarse antes de que se fundiera el esmalte del cable lo cual debió generar calor en exceso y recuerda que el calor es el principal enemigo de los condensadores


----------



## chaika (Feb 17, 2011)

ragaman dijo:


> bueno mirando ese esquematico que posteaste, te recomiendo hacer varias cosas:
> 
> 1. revisa los voltajes de alimentacion principales que sean simetricos es decir, por un lado haya 30v y por el otro -30v, por ejemplo.
> 
> ...



He revisado los voltajes a la entrada de los transistores de potencia 
Canal derecho:  Q620   37,5v   38,1v
                      Q622   -37,9v   -38,4v
                      Q614    -2,2v    -1,6v

Canal izquierdo   Q619   37,4v   38v
                       Q621   -37,9v   -38,4V
                       Q613    -2,2v    -1,6v

Aqui todo me parece correcto, pero solo tengo conocimientos basicos de electronica.
Si podeis darme indicaciones con respecto a los esquemas seguro que avanzaremos mas rapido (cuando hablas de los reguladores no se exactamente a que transistores te refieres).


Los fusibles estan bien y los portafusibles limpios, las soldaduras parecen estar en buen estado.
Lo que comentas de los condensadores es algo que tengo pensado hacerlo. Lo que mas me intriga de la averia es que es intermitente, asi que quizas tenga que ver con los condensadores, pienso que son los componentes que mas facil pueden cambiar de valor temporalmente. Si una resistencia se altera, imagino que no estara cambiando de valor cada media hora.
Si necesitais mediciones de algun punto concreto, decidlo. Por desgracia solo tengo un tester digital para hacer mediciones.
Gracias por ayudarme a investigar
Saludos



pipa09 dijo:


> Ok, pero el diagrama del ampli es asi como esta en el pdf?
> 
> Solamente el transformador se cambio?
> 
> Como estan las soldaduras?



El diagrama creo que es correcto, a simple vista la disposicion es la que viene indicada.

Solamente cambié el transformador.

Y el equipo tiene 20 años de antiguedad.
Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 17, 2011)

Si el equipo es veterano, y solo lo que se cambio fue el trafo, puede que tenga soldaduras frias, y con el manipuleo de la reparacion pudieron afectarse mas aun, resolda todas las soldaduras que veas opacas si? resolda y resolda, proba y comentanos,


----------



## chaika (Feb 17, 2011)

Comprobadas las soldaduras de la fuente de alimentacion, pero el problema continua.
Siguiendo el esquema veo que la señal (uso el AUX como entrada para la salida de audio del PC) pasa primero por el pote de balance, despues por el de volumen y entra en un circuito con el IC401 (no se como se llama este circuito), despues pasaria por el filtro de graves y agudos (normalmente lo tengo desactivado, aunque el error se mantiene este activo o nó) y por fin pasa a la etapa amplificadora.
Quizas sea una pavada mi propuesta, pero.............la ignorancia es atrevida.
Podria inyectar la señal directamente a la entrada de la etapa amplificadora, para descartar problemas en los circuitos anteriores???

Si se puede hacer ?donde exactamente deberia hacer la prueba?

Seria conveniente soldar el cable de señal al circuito o seria suficiente unas puntas de prueba?

Como me gustaria poder usar un osciloscopio para ver la señal distorsionada .

Seguimos en el intento
Gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 17, 2011)

chaika dijo:


> Quizas sea una pavada mi propuesta, pero.............la ignorancia es atrevida.
> Podria inyectar la señal directamente a la entrada de la etapa amplificadora, para descartar problemas en los circuitos anteriores???



No es una pavada porque eso queria decirte que hicieras



chaika dijo:


> C
> 
> Si se puede hacer ?donde exactamente deberia hacer la prueba?



Directamente en la entrada del amplificador, en la pata negativa de los cap C601/ c602 y la entrada de señal, ojo, que no tendras el control de volumen asi que mantene bajo el nuvel inicial de entrada.
 solda un puente para mayor seguridad.


----------



## chaika (Feb 17, 2011)

Gracias, Pipa09.
Para no dejar nada sin aclarar, cuando te refieres a la entrada de señal, ?nos referimos al punto comun neutro? creo que es el 0 v. ?correcto?

y el puente al que te refieres ?que significa exactamente?
Ya ves que en electronica practica estoy bastante pez.
Probaria cada canal por separado, inyectando señal mono.
Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 17, 2011)

chaika dijo:


> y el puente al que te refieres ?que significa exactamente?



A esto, un cable llevando la señal desde la entrada directamente al ampli.
Solo la señal positiva, la masa ya esta conectada.


----------



## chaika (Feb 18, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> A esto, un cable llevando la señal desde la entrada directamente al ampli.
> Solo la señal positiva, la masa ya esta conectada.



Tan claro como el agua.
Gracias, en cuanto lo pruebe os comento

Prueba realizada y el sonido es correcto,lo probare en varias ocasiones (ya que la averia es intermitente) para asegurarme.
Asi que, si la etapa amplificadora esta bien, toca probar otras partes del circuito. Si el filtro de frecuencias esta normalmente desactivado, pienso que deberia puentear los potes de balance y tono.
?que os parece?
P.D.:  Ahora mismo estoy disfrutando al señor Bob Dylan y sus clasicos
Saludos


----------



## chaika (Feb 18, 2011)

Despues de las ultimas pruebas, el resultado me ha dejado sorprendido.
El problema tiene que estar en el potenciometro de volumen o en el de balance. Siempre pense que seria de transistores o condensadores, al haberse quemado el transformador parecia lo mas logico.
Ya contaré mas detalles.
Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 18, 2011)

puentea directamente los pines de los potes de volumen, los de balance dejalos en posicion media, y uni lel pin de la derecha del pote, mirado de frente, con el pin central, si todo va bien, saca el pote y pone uno nuevo, ah, saca el puente que hiciste con el cable.


----------



## chaika (Feb 18, 2011)

Ya he desoldado los dos potes y el problema ha desaparecido, miren que me avisaron de cambiar los potes pero no creia que pudieran fallar, porque las mediciones de resistencia eran correctas.
El efecto secundario de puentear temporalmente las pistas para que la señal al circuito amplifidador es que esos 4 pequeños puentes de cable hacen que el amplificador produzca un pequeño zumbido en los altavoces. Cuando estaban instalados los potes no existia absolutamente nada de ruido y cuando puenteaba la señal desde la entrada hasta los condensadores tampoco aparecia.
Cosas que voy aprendiendo con su ayuda y las pruebas.
Ahora debo buscar recambios de buena calidad
Saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 18, 2011)

Me alegro que hayas podido solucionar este problema.


----------

